# Zeneszerkesztés



## sax.sax (2009 Április 7)

Zeneszerkesztés, Midi, zeneiszoftverekkel kapcsolatos témák-kérdések, válaszok.


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 7)

Üdv!

Reméljük a téma elnyeri értelmét, és sokan tesznek fel, mások számára is lényeges kérdéseket, amire eddig nem tudták pontosan a megoldást a választ!

(Amennyiben tudok én is segítek-válaszolok)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Für Elise (2009 Április 7)

szia!

remélem, idővel lesznek itt többen is
pl. engem érdekel a téma
foglalkozol zeneszerzéssel?

üdv.


----------



## hordo (2009 Április 7)

Sziasztok:egy kérdés ki mit szerkeszt midit vagy mp3 alapot és milyen programmal.Én a Cakewal 9.0 -át használok midire főleg mivel zenélek is.


----------



## janek65 (2009 Április 8)

Sziasztok, én csak transzponálásra, hangszín tempó változtatásra hasznátam a midi eddie nevű programot, de sajnos már nem működik.Ha valakinek van működő verzió és el tudná küldeni nagyon megköszönném.Cserébe sok midis zenét tudok ajánlani.


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 8)

Helló!

Az audió transzponálást, (minőség romlás nélkül) valaki megtudta
oldani???
Ha igen milyen programmal?

Üdv


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 8)

hordo írta:


> Sziasztok:egy kérdés ki mit szerkeszt midit vagy mp3 alapot és milyen programmal.Én a Cakewal 9.0 -át használok midire főleg mivel zenélek is.



Helló!

Én jó magam (magyarosított) Cubase sx3-at használok,
hozzá pedig, rendkívül jó minőségű virtual szoftvereket, modulokat.
Midi szerkesztéssel, zeneszerzéssel is foglalkozom.


Üdv.\\m/


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 8)

*Helló!


Szerintem ebbe a fórumba, beleférne hogy aki úgy gondolja,
saját szerzeményét, vagy akár midi munkáját felteheti véleményezésre.
(Hátha kap néhány jó tippet, esetleg építő kritikát.)*


*Üdv*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Április 9)

janek65 írta:


> Sziasztok, én csak transzponálásra, hangszín tempó változtatásra hasznátam a midi eddie nevű programot, de sajnos már nem működik.Ha valakinek van működő verzió és el tudná küldeni nagyon megköszönném.Cserébe sok midis zenét tudok ajánlani.


Bárminemű szoftvercsere csak jogtiszta alapokon (freeware,open source... stb) Különben:66: és :,,:



sax.sax írta:


> *Helló!
> 
> 
> Szerintem ebbe a fórumba, beleférne hogy aki úgy gondolja,
> ...


Van egy *Zene II*. ide felteheted és van egy *Zenerol itt lehet beszelgetni* ‎téma - ide kérhetsz véleméyt róla


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Bárminemű szoftvercsere csak jogtiszta alapokon (freeware,open source... stb) Különben:66: és :,,:
> Üdv!
> 
> Bocsánat nem szeretnék kötekedni, de "szoftvercsere csak jogtiszta alapokon" megjegyzés kicsit vicces, hiszen a "Zenealapok" vagy akár a "zene kérés" fórumba feltett dalok midik közzététele szintén jogsértő. Még akkor is ha saját átdolgozás, mert gondolom a jogdíjat nem fizeti ki érte.
> ...


----------



## Rucskadani (2009 Április 13)

sziasztok, szerintetek melyik a legjobban használható audió szerkesztő? én a sound forge-t használom és tökéletesen meg vagyok vele elégedve  ti mit gondoltok erről?


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 14)

Rucskadani írta:


> sziasztok, szerintetek melyik a legjobban használható audió szerkesztő? én a sound forge-t használom és tökéletesen meg vagyok vele elégedve  ti mit gondoltok erről?



Üdv!

Hát ugye ez attól függ hogy ki milyen céllal-célra használja.
professzionálisan vagy csak egyszerűen otthon hobbi szinten.
Én a Cubase sx re-"esküszöm", midi és audió szerkesztés szempontjából egyaránt.

\\m/


----------



## ruzar (2009 Április 14)

Rucskadani írta:


> szerintetek melyik a legjobban használható audió szerkesztő?


Hello! Én egyszerű dolgokhoz Audacity-t (vágás, normalizálás, tempó) + van hozzá egy rakat plugin-om.
A Sound forge-t még nem próbáltam.


----------



## Peli (2009 Április 20)

sax.sax írta:


> *Helló!
> 
> 
> Szerintem ebbe a fórumba, beleférne hogy aki úgy gondolja,
> ...



ki az a hülye aki sajátot rak fel ide... ja én...:5:
Mester csak a véleményét ne rejtse véka alá...

dobáljon fel pár harmóniát, akkordot... máris írok egy szerzeményt... ha Ön is benne lesz a projectbe hátha elnézőbb!!!

Írjunk "reggit" oké?
Mondjuk midibe... ne cifrázzuk, ne sallangoljuk... legyen C C/F C G F G Am F oszt kész....

A bevezető verse meg: C6 Dm7 Em7 Dm7 csak egyszerűen...

Nem hangszerelek csak odaüllök és felnyomok 6 sávot...
Mester hangszerelje meg az istenért... minden magán múlik... hiddje el menni fog... nyomjon rá dinamikot meg bitbájtot... toljon meg csavarjon csak építőleg hifilezzen....

tegye föl mp3 ban hogy jószójon...
csak a .DOC kiterjesztést ne felejtse el .mid re átírni...


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 22)

Peli írta:


> ki az a hülye aki sajátot rak fel ide... ja én...:5:
> Mester csak a véleményét ne rejtse véka alá...
> 
> dobáljon fel pár harmóniát, akkordot... máris írok egy szerzeményt... ha Ön is benne lesz a projectbe hátha elnézőbb!!!
> ...



Üdv!

Áááááá.... nem kell ezt meghangszerelni ez így nagyon szuper!
Szerintem védesd le mert lenyúlják.......

Ugye ezt nem gondoltad komolyan, hogy a "dalszerzés" 
ennyiben kimerül, hogy egy kisérő automatikás szintin, (szinte
rendszertelenül) leütsz néhány akkordot???????!!!!!!!!!!

Üdv.


----------



## Peli (2009 Április 22)

sax.sax írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Áááááá.... nem kell ezt meghangszerelni ez így nagyon szuper!
> Szerintem védesd le mert lenyúlják.......
> ...


 persze hogy nem...
és ez most nem azzal készült
először a dallam volt meg, és arra írtunk egy nagyon blőd alapot
van szövege is, ha érdekel...
" fent ragyog a nap és szép kék fenn az ég..."


----------



## Peli (2009 Április 22)

ja majdnem el felejtettem van "tankcsapdás" ding ding dongunk is...meg színfónia (teljes nagyzenekarra) négy akkorddal
és persze komolyabb alkotásaim is, amit ide nem szívesen tennék fel.
de téged ez ne akadájozzon abban, hogy az élen járj feltöltésileg...


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 22)

Üdv!

Egy teljesen saját, instrumentális hangulat zene!
Remélem elnyeri tetszéseteket.

(Természetesen, Artisjust-nál levédve.)


----------



## Peli (2009 Április 23)

sax.sax írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Egy teljesen saját, instrumentális hangulat zene!
> Remélem elnyeri tetszéseteket.
> ...



Elnyerte!!!
Csodálatos... érzelmes... merengő...
Tényleg hangulatot "varázsol"...

oszt vannak olyan érzéketlen tuskók zenésztársaim itt mellettem, hogy aszongya:
"... neki olyan fíling jött át, mintha a Klédelmant a pianínón Zsanmiselzsár oxigénmaszkkal lélegeztetné egy defibrillálás után, a mágneses mezőket meg az a ...na... tudod az a Lordvéber... az az operaházfantomos ürge zavarta vóna össze a nagyzenekaráva..."

Rá se hederíts az ilyenekre csak így tovább...
szuper


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 23)

Peli írta:


> Elnyerte!!!
> Csodálatos... érzelmes... merengő...
> Tényleg hangulatot "varázsol"...
> 
> ...



Üdv!

Abban egyet érthetünk hogy, "nincs új a nap alatt"???
Az összes akkord menetet, dallamvonalat, sajnos valamilyen
formában már megírták valahol az utóbbi 100 évben az biztos.

Általában, az ember aki sok-sok zenét hallgat, majd dalszerzésre adja fejét, abból táplálkozik amit ez eddig hallott.
És tudatán kívül alkalmazni fogja azoknak a dallamoknak, hangszerelésnek, a variációit amit sokszor hallott.


----------



## Peli (2009 Április 23)

jóvanna...

én ezeket az embereket tartom elismerésre méltónak
(egyik sem a konzin tanult...)
http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741


----------



## Noproblem (2009 Április 25)

Üdv Hozzáértők!

A zenéhez nem értek, de kis segítséget kérnék.
Szeretnék átírni midi alapú karaoke dalokban meglévő szöveget.
Tudtok nagyon egyszerű módot javasolni erre?
Az eddigi legegyszerűbb progi amit találtam az a midix volt, de néha abba is belekeveredek.


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Április 25)

Noproblem írta:


> Üdv Hozzáértők!
> 
> A zenéhez nem értek, de kis segítséget kérnék.
> Szeretnék átírni midi alapú karaoke dalokban meglévő szöveget.
> ...


Üdv!

Hát ezt mindenki máshogy oldja meg, ki mihez szokott.
Én "Cakewalk 9" nevezetű programmal oldom ezt meg.
De valószínű hogy nem ez a legegyszerűbb program.


----------



## Peli (2009 Április 25)

sax.sax írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Hát ezt mindenki máshogy oldja meg, ki mihez szokott.
> Én "Cakewalk 9" nevezetű programmal oldom ezt meg.
> De valószínű hogy nem ez a legegyszerűbb program.



jogkövető állampolgárként vásárold meg, vagy használj free progikat...
pl http://www.anvilstudio.com


----------



## Noproblem (2009 Április 26)

Köszi a tippeket. A Cakewalk-nak gépigénye van (nekem PII-m van ezt elfelejtettem írni). Az Anvil-t próbáltam, de 2 hét után feladtam - kicsit egyszerűbbet keresek. (Nem a jogkövetés az elsődleges problémám, hanem az egyszerűség és gyorsaság Az Ultrastar-nak van egy modulja, ami midi-ből kiszedi a szöveget és sima szövegszerkesztővel lehet átírni és menteni. Viszont nem lehet újra midi-t készíteni belőle. Még keresek a neten is, köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Bubuman (2009 Április 27)

Én az Audacity nevű progit használom, ha meg kell vágni valahol egy számot. Elég egyszerű, de szerintem nagyon praktikus program.


----------



## Peli (2009 Április 28)

Bubuman írta:


> Én az Audacity nevű progit használom, ha meg kell vágni valahol egy számot. Elég egyszerű, de szerintem nagyon praktikus program.


 
...és van még egy jópár...


olyan kihalt ez a topic...
tessék egy csemege:
a művész a youtube ra felrakott önjelölt zenészeket vágja művészivé:

http://thru-you.com/


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 5)

Noproblem írta:


> Köszi a tippeket. A Cakewalk-nak gépigénye van (nekem PII-m van ezt elfelejtettem írni). Az Anvil-t próbáltam, de 2 hét után feladtam - kicsit egyszerűbbet keresek. (Nem a jogkövetés az elsődleges problémám, hanem az egyszerűség és gyorsaság Az Ultrastar-nak van egy modulja, ami midi-ből kiszedi a szöveget és sima szövegszerkesztővel lehet átírni és menteni. Viszont nem lehet újra midi-t készíteni belőle. Még keresek a neten is, köszönöm a segítséget.


Régen használtam már az anvil-t de ha jól rémlik, ott a view menüben van egy olyan hogy "edit lyrics without notes in a window"
vagy valami ilyesmi nevű menüpont. ott pont úgy tudod szerkeszteni, mintha egy egyszerű text editor lenne, Az egy hanghoz tartozó szótagot leírod, azután "=" jel, következő szótag, "=" és így tovább. Pl.Bo=ci=bo=ci=tar=ka=se=fü=le=se=far=ka stb.stb.
Ha esetleg nem ezzel van a gondod, akkor írd meg pontosan, hogy hol akadtál el.......


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 5)

sax.sax írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Hát ezt mindenki máshogy oldja meg, ki mihez szokott.
> Én "Cakewalk 9" nevezetű programmal oldom ezt meg.
> De valószínű hogy nem ez a legegyszerűbb program.


Atya isten hogy fejlődnek ezek a programok!
Az első midi program amit használtam, az cakewalk 1.0-volt.
Most van Cubase-m de nem használom, mert valamiért a számítógép szintijét nem tudom szóra bírni vele. Egy kiárúsításon megvettem féláron a MAGIX music studio generation 6-ot. Kinézetre tökéletesen úgy néz ki mint a logic pro akkori verziója, sőt a könyvében az ábrák is több helyen a logic-t ábrázolják. Ehhez képest érthetetlen, hogy mitől kerül a magix a töredékébe, mert nekem legalábbis tökéletesen működött. Az már elég komoly program és az audio, és a midi editora is elég jól használható. Egyedül a drum editor ami kocsot neházkes benne.
Viszont midihez a tesco-ban találtam egy szuper kis programot.
Szintén MAGIX, "midi studio se" néven, volt vagy 2000 ft, és esküszöm a legtöbbször ezt használom, mert midire szuper


----------



## Noproblem (2009 Május 6)

Köszi az újabb tippeket. Közben sikerült a midix-szel javítanom és elmentenem egy midis karaoke-t. Nem tökéletes, de helyesírási hibákat, sortöréseket, ékezetet tudok korrigálni. A rossz szinkront (1-2 hanggal késik vagy siet a szöveg) még nem - ehhez már némi zenei hallás is kellene


----------



## Noproblem (2009 Május 10)

Az Anvil-hoz kevés a gépem, rendszeresen belefagy

Másolok fel két midit, milyen volt és milyen lett.
(Amiket használtam midix - szövegjavítás, midi2txt és txt2midi - hangszer, hangerő, megjegyzés, gnmidi - szünet kivág)

Ebből látjátok, hogy extrákat nem változtattam.
- énekhang zenéjét tompítottam,
- beleírtam az előadót és a szám címét,
- javítottam ékezeteket,
- javítottam szó és sortörést,
- töröltem a szünetet elejéről végéről.

Szóval ehhez kerestem nagyon fapados, zenei hozzáértést nem igénylő, kis gépigényű progit.


----------



## Noproblem (2009 Május 16)

Újabb kisérletezés.

Találtam sérült midi filet, részben sikerült helyreállítanom.

Tudtok rá valami jó módszert, ami nem csak a szerencsén múlik?
(zenész megoldás - lejátszani és felvenni nálam kizárt

Másolom milyen volt milyen lett.


----------



## RixavanDerMaat (2009 Május 17)

Sziasztok!

Tokjo hogy van itt ilyen topic!
Lenne egy kerdesem, kellene nekem egy alapszintu keyboard zeneszerkeszteshez, mot ajanlottak egy MK-2063as szintit gyanusan olcson, ujonnan.
Valaki ismeri esetleg?
Ha van rajt orgona, gitar es szimfonikus, plusz geprekotheto, nekem az eleg...mit javasoltok?


----------



## linuska (2009 Május 18)

sziasztok!én a reason4.0-át használom!tökéletesen elégedett vagyok vele!


----------



## Sovi2 (2009 Május 18)

Szia Linuska!
Rakjál fel zenéket, meg pár hangminta gyűjteményt, légy szi'!


----------



## tuby85 (2009 Május 26)

sax.sax írta:


> Zeneszerkesztés, Midi, zeneiszoftverekkel kapcsolatos témák-kérdések, válaszok.



Az lenne a problémám hogy Cubase sx 3-al próbálok midit áthangszerelni csak az a baj hogy ha a vst-ből kiválasztok egy hangszínt csak addig szól az amíg meg nem állítám és újból el nem indítom, utána az első hangszín szólal meg mindíg. Mi lehet a probléma?


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Május 26)

tuby85 írta:


> Az lenne a problémám hogy Cubase sx 3-al próbálok midit áthangszerelni csak az a baj hogy ha a vst-ből kiválasztok egy hangszínt csak addig szól az amíg meg nem állítám és újból el nem indítom, utána az első hangszín szólal meg mindíg. Mi lehet a probléma?


Üdv!

A midi sávok-dalok "elején" adatok találhatóak. (Lista szerkesztőben) program, hangerő, panoráma üzenetek stb.
Ezeket törölni kell, és ezután a kiválasztott hangszín, hangerő beállítás megmarad. Vagy az adott hangszer, hangkészlet táblázatából be kell írni a kiválasztott hangszín megfelelő paramétereit. 
(Egyébkén az sx3-nak van magyar nyelvű fordítása, amit ha telepítesz, akkor magyar nyelvű lesz az egész menü rendszer.)


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Május 26)

RixavanDerMaat írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tokjo hogy van itt ilyen topic!
> Lenne egy kerdesem, kellene nekem egy alapszintu keyboard zeneszerkeszteshez, mot ajanlottak egy MK-2063as szintit gyanusan olcson, ujonnan.
> ...



Üdv!

A kérdés hogy mi a cél zeneminőség elérése terén!??
Jelenleg milyen "fokon állsz" a zeneszerkesztéssel,
most kezdesz neki, csak próbálkozol, van valamilyen szintű zenei tapasztalatod?
Egyébként mennyi az a gyanusan "olcsó"??


----------



## Peli (2009 Június 1)

RixavanDerMaat írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tokjo hogy van itt ilyen topic!
> Lenne egy kerdesem, kellene nekem egy alapszintu keyboard zeneszerkeszteshez, mot ajanlottak egy MK-2063as szintit gyanusan olcson, ujonnan.
> ...



Ha jól emlékszem ebben a kütyüben nincs MIDI in-out se.
Tehát "nem gépreköthető" (gyerekjáték kategória)
Már egy Yamaha PSR 295 olcsón vehető használtan. (azon MIDIn túl még usb is van)
valami hasonlót célozz meg... kezdetnek


----------



## eperfagyi (2009 Július 3)

http://www.absolute.hu/webshop/?pid=86&back=12
Nekem egy ilyenem van, szerintem az árát bőven megéri.


----------



## tuby85 (2009 Július 10)

Helló!

Egy olyan problémám lenne a cubase-el hogy van egy audió sávom és akarok felvenni még egyet de már a meglévőt is felveszi. Hogy lehet beállítani hogy ne vegye azt fel?

Előre is Kösz


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Július 15)

tuby85 írta:


> Helló!
> 
> Egy olyan problémám lenne a cubase-el hogy van egy audió sávom és akarok felvenni még egyet de már a meglévőt is felveszi. Hogy lehet beállítani hogy ne vegye azt fel?
> 
> Előre is Kösz


Üdv!

A lényeg hogy a kimenet és a bemeneti bus ne egyforma legyen.
Ezt a "vst kapcsolatoknál" állíthatod be.(elvileg f4 és bejön),


----------



## Kinguuu (2009 Július 20)

Valaki feltudná tennni az AD Stúdiótól a Hid az égbe c. számot?
Légyszi tegye fel valaki akinek megvan!
Előre is köszönöm!!
Üdv.:Kinguuu


----------



## mishelle (2009 Július 21)

sziasztok!

én egy olyan zeneszerkesztő programot keresek, amivel le tudom csökkenteni a zajt pl egy fellépés vagy egy zenei est hananyagának a háttérzaját. és hogyan tudom elválasztani a zenei alapot az énektől ?


----------



## tuby85 (2009 Július 23)

sax.sax írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> A lényeg hogy a kimenet és a bemeneti bus ne egyforma legyen.
> Ezt a "vst kapcsolatoknál" állíthatod be.(elvileg f4 és bejön),



Helló megpróbáltam de így sem jó. Valami más megoldás?


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Július 27)

tuby85 írta:


> Helló megpróbáltam de így sem jó. Valami más megoldás?



Üdv!

Milyen hangkártyád van? (Több be-ki menetes?)


----------



## tuby85 (2009 Július 27)

sax.sax írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Milyen hangkártyád van? (Több be-ki menetes?)



Ez egy sima laptop 1vonal+1mikrofon be és 1 ki


----------



## sax.sax (2009 Július 27)

tuby85 írta:


> Ez egy sima laptop 1vonal+1mikrofon be és 1 ki



Üdv!

Sajnos, Akkor ezt ebben a formában nem tudod megoldani.


----------



## Falcon1989 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Én egy olyan programot keresek amivel összetudok vetni két hangot egymással,és utánna átalakítja a hangomat a másik felvett hangra.Ha tudtok valami illyesmit megköszönném


----------



## Szaszeszka (2009 Szeptember 25)

Sziasztok!
Érdeklődnék ki tudna segíteni, hogy a Yamaha PSR2000-re hogyan lehet midiből mp3-at csinálni, vagy hogy lehet a midiket ezen a yamahán szebbé tenni???? Köszönöm!!!! Fontos lenne..


----------



## yoda01 (2009 Október 28)

Sziasztok! Tudtok olyan ingyenes equalizer szoftvert, ami a windows hangját módosítja? Pl ha elindítok egy filmet, akkor tudom hangszínszabályozni, és minden más egyéb hangot is?


----------



## elemzo (2009 December 12)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## edit66 (2010 Január 4)

Sziasztok!
Bár látom, hogy elég kihalt ez a topik, azért elmondom a gondom.
Igazából egy kottaíró programot kerestem. Neoton: 220 felett dalban szerettem volna a szólamot lekottázni. Kiderült, hogy a kottaíró progik csak a midiket ismerik fel. Na, most nekem szöveges midim nincs, mert nincs rá szükségem. Könnyűzenei kórus vagyunk, akik mp3-as szöveges zenékre gyakorolunk, és mp3-as alapokra énekelünk. Volt egypár midi alapunk, de azok minősége pocsék. Tehát, ahhoz hogy kottázni tudjak, midi szöveges kell, ami nincs. Mp3-ból midibe alakítani meg nem lehet(?). Hallás útján meg nem tudjuk leszedni a szólamot, és ugye normális kottát sem találok.
Elegem van!!!!
Edit


----------



## tiger1974 (2010 Január 7)

hordo írta:


> Sziasztok:egy kérdés ki mit szerkeszt midit vagy mp3 alapot és milyen programmal.Én a Cakewal 9.0 -át használok midire főleg mivel zenélek is.


 
Szia!Én cooledit pro és cakewalk pro progit használokMilyen stilusban és gépen zenélsz?


----------



## jbanda24 (2010 Január 8)

Sziasztok valaki tudna e segíteni aszt nagyon megköszönném. Yamaha Tyros 3-om van és szeretnék valami programot ami midiből convertal stylt. mit ajáltok??


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 20)

jbanda24 írta:


> Sziasztok valaki tudna e segíteni aszt nagyon megköszönném. Yamaha Tyros 3-om van és szeretnék valami programot ami midiből convertal stylt. mit ajáltok??



A tyros3 magatol kepes ilyen konvertalasra, nem kell hozza pc-s progi


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 20)

Propellerhead reason4-et hasznalok, az egy virtualis szinti, nagyon jo alapokat lehet csinalni vele, tud mp3-ba is menteni


----------



## horvatok (2010 Január 31)

hi!
Nekem egy yamaha PSR S700-as szintim van, és készítettem vele egy felvételt. (természetesen MIDI-be veszi fel és az a szgépen nagyon rossz minőségű)

Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy ha hozzákötöm a géphez a szintit, akkor milyen programmal tudom felvenni(vagy átvenni) a szintiről a számot, hogy az meg legyen hasonló minőségben a gépen.?

Ha fel tudtam venni, utánna az éneket szeretném felvenni...
S végül egy olyan progi is szükséges, amellyel a 2-t egybe tudom keverni...

Szval egy saját számot szeretnék felvenni, és ehhez kellenének programok...
tudtok segíteni???

ha igen, akkor légyszi linket is küldjetek!

köszi


----------



## kaszarobert (2010 Február 2)

Szerezz valahonnan egy Cubaset, persze vannak ingyenes progik is. A megoldás az lenne, hogy felveszed a midit a cubaseval, majd sávonként bedigitalizálod a hangszer hangjait, úgy, hogy a felvétel alatt a többi sávot némítod. Majd a kész felvett anyagot összekevered, és a szintidre innentől nincs szükséged. Jöhet új sávra az ének. Vst effektekkel szinezed, hangszíneled kikevered, és a végén az egészet exportálod valamilyen választott audió formátumba. Inkább hosszú a folyamat, mint nehéz.


----------



## kaszarobert (2010 Február 2)

Esetleg ha csak a midit veszed át, választhatsz a beépített midi hangszerkészlet helyett vst szintihangokat, dobokat is. Azért azok nagyon jól tudnak szólni, csak gyors szgép kell hozzájuk.


----------



## Ciszto (2010 Április 2)

Sziasztok tudnátok nekem ajánlani egy olyan programot vagy többet ami vel az mp3 zenéket tudom lekottázni főleg akkordokra és szólóra!

és egy olyat amivel én tudok a számítógépen zenét szerkeszteni és van beépített hangszer benne!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 2)

Ciszto írta:


> Sziasztok tudnátok nekem ajánlani egy olyan programot vagy többet ami vel az mp3 zenéket tudom lekottázni főleg akkordokra és szólóra!
> 
> és egy olyat amivel én tudok a számítógépen zenét szerkeszteni és van beépített hangszer benne!


Szerintem még nincsenek ilyen fejlettségű progik (bár ki tudja?).
Midi-re sok kottázó van, de ugye ott "hangszerre" szét van szedve a zenemű.
Esetleg megoldás lehet egy mp3-:midi konverter...


----------



## panpeter85 (2010 Április 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Szerintem még nincsenek ilyen fejlettségű progik (bár ki tudja?).
> Midi-re sok kottázó van, de ugye ott "hangszerre" szét van szedve a zenemű.
> Esetleg megoldás lehet egy mp3-:midi konverter...



De sajnos ezek sem 100%-ig megbízhatóak, mert eléggé szélsőségesen működnek, és az eredmény sem olyan, mint amiket a reklámanyagokban/termékajánlókban mutatnak...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 2)

panpeter85 írta:


> De sajnos ezek sem 100%-ig megbízhatóak, mert eléggé szélsőségesen működnek, és az eredmény sem olyan, mint amiket a reklámanyagokban/termékajánlókban mutatnak...


Na ja... az élő erőt (hallást) nehéz pótolni.


----------



## Ciszto (2010 Április 3)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget


----------



## jégtörő (2010 Április 9)

Helló mindenki! Én csak most kapcsolódom be ebbe a témába, de nagyon érdekel. A midi számokat szeretném számítógépen áthangszínelni, élőbbé és tömörebbé tenni. A Magix Music Maker régebbi (kb. 10 éves ) programját használtam eddig, de most szeretnék valami élőbbet, hogy elfogadható zenei alapot tudjak csinálni. Ja és a számítógépem is most lett erre alkalmasabb. Mit ajánlotok?
jégtörő


----------



## olo1 (2010 Április 28)

*hang*



jégtörő írta:


> Helló mindenki! Én csak most kapcsolódom be ebbe a témába, de nagyon érdekel. A midi számokat szeretném számítógépen áthangszínelni, élőbbé és tömörebbé tenni. A Magix Music Maker régebbi (kb. 10 éves ) programját használtam eddig, de most szeretnék valami élőbbet, hogy elfogadható zenei alapot tudjak csinálni. Ja és a számítógépem is most lett erre alkalmasabb. Mit ajánlotok?
> jégtörő



Helló! Gondolom akkor a szintetizátorodon nem lehet ilyen müveletet végrehajtani. A music creator 5 -ös az egyszerü zeneszerkesztö . szerintem avval probálkozz mert , mert magadtól eligaodtsz rajta majd. És az midi szerkesztö. A ban-in-a box is jo, de az bonyolultabb egy kicsit. az pld. arra nagyon jo hogy stilust választasz vagy beviszel
,taktusonként beirhatod a harmoniákat és nagyo jo midi alapkiséreted csinálhatsz. Jó szerkesztgetést


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Április 28)

Szia!!!
Nagyon fontos a hangkártya hogy milyet használsz!
40ezerért már igazzán kapsz használható kártyát
ha nincs akkor a neten is nagyon jó midi felismerő progik vannak


----------



## olo1 (2010 Április 28)

*Felvétel*



horvatok írta:


> hi!
> Nekem egy yamaha PSR S700-as szintim van, és készítettem vele egy felvételt. (természetesen MIDI-be veszi fel és az a szgépen nagyon rossz minőségű)
> 
> Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy ha hozzákötöm a géphez a szintit, akkor milyen programmal tudom felvenni(vagy átvenni) a szintiről a számot, hogy az meg legyen hasonló minőségben a gépen.?
> ...



Szia . Elöször kellene venni egy audio interfészt. kb 9000.-ért kapsz már origináltat. azt kötöd a szinti meg a pc közé és már veheted is fel a müsort énekkel. ha nincs keveröd az se baj mert a pc zenei programokban vannak jo keverök. Samplitude music studio az tökéletes lesz neked. De az interfészekhez adnak pc programot. Ezzel audioba tudsz felvenni (mp3). Ha midi-t akarsz felvenni akkor midi interfész kell. Olyat is csinálhatsz hogy felveszed az audio interfészel a számot és utánna egy másik sávra felveszed az éneket. utánna meg kevergetheted, effektekkel stb.


----------



## olo1 (2010 Április 29)

*szolo*



edit66 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Bár látom, hogy elég kihalt ez a topik, azért elmondom a gondom.
> Igazából egy kottaíró programot kerestem. Neoton: 220 felett dalban szerettem volna a szólamot lekottázni. Kiderült, hogy a kottaíró progik csak a midiket ismerik fel. Na, most nekem szöveges midim nincs, mert nincs rá szükségem. Könnyűzenei kórus vagyunk, akik mp3-as szöveges zenékre gyakorolunk, és mp3-as alapokra énekelünk. Volt egypár midi alapunk, de azok minősége pocsék. Tehát, ahhoz hogy kottázni tudjak, midi szöveges kell, ami nincs. Mp3-ból midibe alakítani meg nem lehet(?). Hallás útján meg nem tudjuk leszedni a szólamot, és ugye normális kottát sem találok.
> Elegem van!!!!
> Edit


szolo

Helló! Nem feltétlen kell midi hozzá, de jo hallás az igen. Billentyüvel eljátszod a dallamot, midi interfészel felveszed pc- zenei programba. 
Utánna beküldöd egy kotta programba,azok általában ismerik a midi kiterjesztést. Majd kinyomtatod. De ha kottárol tudtok énekelni akkor nagyon jo a hallásotok. Sok sikert, jo éneklést.


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Április 29)

*hali!*

a 220 felet zenei alapja nekem meg van
nem eredetiben de porfi minőségben
ui.mate2000


----------



## olo1 (2010 Április 29)

Ciszto írta:


> Sziasztok tudnátok nekem ajánlani egy olyan programot vagy többet ami vel az mp3 zenéket tudom lekottázni főleg akkordokra és szólóra!
> 
> és egy olyat amivel én tudok a számítógépen zenét szerkeszteni és van beépített hangszer benne!



Szia. én probáltam már két ilyen progit, de nagyon gáz harmoniákat ir ki , lehet hogy a boci-boci tarkára hármas hangzattal kisérletezték ki, de nem biztos hogy azt jol csinálja mert azt pont nem probáltam. Szoval szerintem az többet ér ha egy jo zenészhavert kérsz fel rá. Amire gondolsz zenei programok , pld egy:Fruity Loops. De ezek nem feltétlenül nagyon egyszerü programok, sok idöt el lehet vele töteni. De jok. Helló


----------



## jamy (2010 Május 7)

Nekem vmi jó zeneszerkesztő kellene amivel a midiket hülyére buherálhatnám


----------



## olo1 (2010 Május 15)

*Midi szerkesztés*



jamy írta:


> Nekem vmi jó zeneszerkesztő kellene amivel a midiket hülyére buherálhatnám



Szia! A Music creator 5-ös az nagyon jó szerkesztö és egyszerü. Nem magyar nyelvü de pár nap alatt bele lehet jönni. Nagyon jo átlátható program.


----------



## olo1 (2010 Május 15)

*Style*



jbanda24 írta:


> Sziasztok valaki tudna e segíteni aszt nagyon megköszönném. Yamaha Tyros 3-om van és szeretnék valami programot ami midiből convertal stylt. mit ajáltok??



Helló! A band -ina box programmal tudsz stilust kreélni midi-böl. A lényege , hogy elöször rakd be a midi számot egy szerkesztöbe és töröld le róla azokat a sávokat ami belezavar Pld: szoló , meg ami zenei betét. utánna elmented mint egy új midi fájlt , a fölöslegek nélkül . Ezt betöltöd a band in a box-ba, és elkésziti neked a klassz stilust . Ha a ritmus kiterjesztésed nem STY. akkor vannak stiluskonvertálok Yamahá-hoz. De a band in a box- ba van rengeteg saját stius is ezer is. Jó kisérletezgetést. Sajnos mivel több a lépés és a kiterjesztések is minden hangszernál más , több programon több lépssel lehet csak megoldani ezeket. szia.


----------



## kaszarobert (2010 Augusztus 23)

Ciszto írta:


> Sziasztok tudnátok nekem ajánlani egy olyan programot vagy többet ami vel az mp3 zenéket tudom lekottázni főleg akkordokra és szólóra!
> 
> és egy olyat amivel én tudok a számítógépen zenét szerkeszteni és van beépített hangszer benne!



Ha kellő szakértelemmel használod, akkor a Melodyn- nevezetű programcsoda segíthet. Főleg szólóhangszer illetve énekre nagyon jó, az összetett zenével nehezen birkózik meg ő is. A végeredményt midi fájlba mentheted, amiből a kottát már könnyedén előállíthatod.
Sajnos a program méregdrága, leginkább hangstúdiókban használatos.


----------



## komolysrac (2010 November 12)

A Widi pro 3,3 nagyon jó!


----------



## MindCrime (2011 Április 3)

Tud vki mp3-ast vágó programot? AMi jó is. Mert amit én próbáltam eddig, az mindig 128 kbitbe konvertálta az adott számot, az úgy meg nem buli.

Más. cue-t mp3ba konvertálni sikerült vkinek? 1x régen nekem is, de már nincs meg a program, amivel igen. Tippek?


----------



## Lacici (2011 Szeptember 26)

igen megoldható bár nem teljesen úgy ahogy gondolod.
én a midiket hívom be 1 progiba az transzolható ugye utána kicserélem a midi hangszereket élőre félelmetes mi lesz belölle: teljesen eredeti zene.
Én igy csinálom a progi neve cubase 5


----------



## szabojoco (2012 Május 8)

sziasztok. valakinek Yamaha Tyros 3-ashoz van Logic Pro Environment sablonja?​


----------



## Dynamic (2012 Július 6)

*Cubase*



tuby85 írta:


> Az lenne a problémám hogy Cubase sx 3-al próbálok midit áthangszerelni csak az a baj hogy ha a vst-ből kiválasztok egy hangszínt csak addig szól az amíg meg nem állítám és újból el nem indítom, utána az első hangszín szólal meg mindíg. Mi lehet a probléma?



Töröld ki a midisáv elején lévő controll... program...stb... Akkor a Soft synth beállitások megmaradnak. És csak a Soft synthin kell állitgatni.


----------



## korg pa 800 (2013 Június 14)

Üdv!szeretnék feltölteni midiket és mp 3 alapokat hova lehet tölteni mert nem tanálom az oldalon a midi oldal vagy mp 3 karaokikat?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 14)

korg pa 800 írta:


> Üdv!szeretnék feltölteni midiket és mp 3 alapokat hova lehet tölteni mert nem tanálom az oldalon a midi oldal vagy mp 3 karaokikat?


 
*Pedig ott van a kultúrában.*
*Pl.*> midi nyalánkságok


----------



## Kovácsné Majaa (2013 December 13)

Hogy lehet a szöveget beírni. Mi lenne hozzá a leg 1szerübb program?


----------



## Have-rok (2013 December 14)

Kovácsné Majaa írta:


> Hogy lehet a szöveget beírni. Mi lenne hozzá a leg 1szerübb program?


Üdvözöllek! Ez egy saját készítésű midi és ezért kellene szövegezni?
Üdvözlettel.a Have-rok! Cakewalk Pro Audio 9-el ez megoldható.


----------



## haknisjózsi (2015 Február 11)

Üdv!Tisztelt!Kollégák!Érdekelődnék,hogy tudna-e valaki segíteni abban?Roland G-1000.midi dal szólójának némítása.Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Have-rok (2015 Február 14)

haknisjózsi írta:


> Üdv!Tisztelt!Kollégák!Érdekelődnék,hogy tudna-e valaki segíteni abban?Roland G-1000.midi dal szólójának némítása.Előre is köszönöm.


Üdvözöllek!A kérdésem a következő a hangszeren akarod vagy a midi zenében a szóló halkítását?
Üdv: a Have-rok!


----------



## Váradi5656 (2015 November 21)

Sziasztok ! egy olyan kérdésem lenne hogy roland g600-on hogy kell szólót felvenni?? Fontos lenne ! válaszokat előre is köszönöm!


----------



## misi_misi (2016 Március 21)

Szia a Style works xt azal lehet midibol stilust késziteni


----------



## Have-rok (2016 Március 26)

misi_misi írta:


> Szia a Style works xt azal lehet midibol stilust késziteni


Style works-el lehet ha a teljes progam meg van,de a ingyenes programok általában nem engednek minden funkciót használni!
Üdvözlettel a Have-rok!


----------



## Dobrádi István (2016 Március 26)

HOVA LETTEK A MIDIK? TUDJA VALAKI?


----------



## szepesi anikó (2016 Március 28)

Kőszőnőm a befogadást még új vagyok a midi szerkeztésben ha valamelyőtök tudna ajánlani egy könnyen kezelhető magyar menüs szerkeztő progit nagyon megköszönném és szeretném megkérdezni hogy valamelyötök fel tudná tenni a Yamaha DGX-205 midire vonatkozó leirását hálásan megköszönném.


----------



## Have-rok (2016 Március 28)

szepesi anikó írta:


> Kőszőnőm a befogadást még új vagyok a midi szerkeztésben ha valamelyőtök tudna ajánlani egy könnyen kezelhető magyar menüs szerkeztő progit nagyon megköszönném és szeretném megkérdezni hogy valamelyötök fel tudná tenni a Yamaha DGX-205 midire vonatkozó leirását hálásan megköszönném.


Kedves Anikó! A problémádra a Hangszer Gépkönyv-ek!Fórumban találsz.Ott van feltöltve Dxg-gépkőnyv ha jólemlékszem! A midiszerkesztésre hasznos információkat a Midi zártosztályon találsz Írd be a keresőbe és megtalálod!
Üdvözlettel.Have-rok!


----------



## tuby85 (2016 Április 9)

Dobrádi István írta:


> HOVA LETTEK A MIDIK? TUDJA VALAKI?



http://canadahun.com/temak/csak-saj...oke-csatolások-2016.56239/page-9#post-4865423


----------



## kmiki67 (2016 Április 10)

hasznal valaki Okyweb3 lejatszot?


----------



## gabor7922 (2016 Április 10)

Dobrádi István írta:


> HOVA LETTEK A MIDIK? TUDJA VALAKI?


halli énis szeretném tudni????


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 11)

gabor7922 írta:


> halli énis szeretném tudni????


*Tessék már más témákba is beleolvasni! Akkor megtudjátok.*
(pl.: http://canadahun.com/temak/problémád-van-a-fórum-kezelésével-írd-ide.6683/page-214)


----------



## tingba19 (2016 Július 1)

sziasztok nem tudná valaki meg mondani ez milyen hiba vagy is hogy nem olvasa be egyik yamaha stilusom a pendriv ről ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 2)

tingba19 írta:


> sziasztok nem tudná valaki meg mondani ez milyen hiba vagy is hogy nem olvasa be egyik yamaha stilusom a pendriv ről ?


A zenei részéhez nem értek, de az üzetenet szerint a géped nem ismeri fel a lemez formátumát.
Azt előbb formattálni (formázni) kell a gépeden és azt a formátumot már be fogja olvasni.
DE VIGYÁZZ! Ha formattálod elvész róla minden. Előbb mentsd át (valamilyen) számítógépre róla az adatokat, majd a formattálás után mentsd vissza, feltéve, hogy a számítógép felismeri a Yamaha áltak használt formátumot (amit elvileg fel kell ismernie).
Vagy 20 éve a floppy korszakban találkoztam ilyesmivel, amikor az 1,44-es floppyt 1,8-ra is meg tudták formázni, de azt csak a spéci (ilyen programot használó) gépek tudták olvasni.


----------



## tingba19 (2016 Július 2)

va


FLAMINGO írta:


> A zenei részéhez nem értek, de az üzetenet szerint a géped nem ismeri fel a lemez formátumát.
> Azt előbb formattálni (formázni) kell a gépeden és azt a formátumot már be fogja olvasni.
> DE VIGYÁZZ! Ha formattálod elvész róla minden. Előbb mentsd át (valamilyen) számítógépre róla az adatokat, majd a formattálás után mentsd vissza, feltéve, hogy a számítógép felismeri a Yamaha áltak használt formátumot (amit elvileg fel kell ismernie).
> Vagy 20 éve a floppy korszakban találkoztam ilyesmivel, amikor az 1,44-es floppyt 1,8-ra is meg tudták formázni, de azt csak a spéci (ilyen programot használó) gépek tudták olvasni.


vagy is szoval akkor a pedrive nem lesz jò pedig a usb floppy val viszont a règi stilusokat be olvasa de a pedriv ről nem
hogy lehetne ezt meg oldani hogy be olvasa pedrivet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 2)

tingba19 írta:


> vagy is szoval akkor a pedrive nem lesz jò pedig a usb floppy val viszont a règi stilusokat be olvasa de a pedriv ről nem
> hogy lehetne ezt meg oldani hogy be olvasa pedrivet?


Ahogy írtam, a zenéhez és a szintihez sem értek, de fel tudom tételezni, hogy túl nagy a pendrive (mármint a kapacitása), esetleg kell hozzá valamilyen driver.

Ahogy a merevlemezeket is csak bizonyos kapacitáshatárig ismerték fel az egyes op. rendszerek -, lehet itt is ilyesmiről van szó.
(Sokan már nem is emlékeznek rá, de pl a Win98 max 8 GB-ig "látott", tehát egy 40 GB-os háttértárból csak 8 GB-t lehetett egy partícióba megformázni.)
Talán, ha a pendrive-t 512 MB-os partíciókra osztod és formázod- azt látni fogja...


----------



## tingba19 (2016 Július 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ahogy írtam, a zenéhez és a szintihez sem értek, de fel tudom tételezni, hogy túl nagy a pendrive (mármint a kapacitása), esetleg kell hozzá valamilyen driver.
> 
> Ahogy a merevlemezeket is csak bizonyos kapacitáshatárig ismerték fel az egyes op. rendszerek -, lehet itt is ilyesmiről van szó.
> (Sokan már nem is emlékeznek rá, de pl a Win98 max 8 GB-ig "látott", tehát egy 40 GB-os háttértárból csak 8 GB-t lehetett egy partícióba megformázni.)
> Talán, ha a pendrive-t 512 MB-os partíciókra osztod és formázod- azt látni fogja...


nekem 8gb os a pedrive de fllopy megjatoval is probàltam az visszont 1,44mb usb ès azt viszont be olvasa règi stilusokat de ami pl..mostani stiluaokat nem.olvasa se ha abba a formàt ba van se a psr1500se visszi se a psr740 ès a uj szèriàkat egyàtalàn nem visszi n tusom.mi baja lehet a szintinek


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 3)

tingba19 írta:


> nekem 8gb os a pedrive de fllopy megjatoval is probàltam az visszont 1,44mb usb ès azt viszont be olvasa règi stilusokat de ami pl..mostani stiluaokat nem.olvasa se ha abba a formàt ba van se a psr1500se visszi se a psr740 ès a uj szèriàkat egyàtalàn nem visszi n tusom.mi baja lehet a szintinek


Az a tippem, hogy - mivel floppy méretű fájlokhoz készült a szinti anno - nem lát 8 GB-ot csupán 512 MB-ot (esetleg 4 GB-ot).
Ez a un, címezhető tartomány méretének a függvénye (20 Bit/32 Bit/ 64 Bit..).
Ha viszont nem látja, akkor nem is tudja beolvasni.
Próbálj meg szerezni régi 256 (max 514) MB-os pendrive-t (hátha van elfekvőben valamelyik ismerőödnek és azzal próbáld meg.
Úgy vélem azzal menni fog.
A stílusokkal kapcsolatban a *SZINTI - technikai kérdések/válaszok*-ban tedd fel a kérdésed, ott valószínűleg meg tudják válaszolni.


----------



## Ádám Kóczé (2017 Március 24)

tuby85 írta:


> Helló!
> 
> Egy olyan problémám lenne a cubase-el hogy van egy audió sávom és akarok felvenni még egyet de már a meglévőt is felveszi. Hogy lehet beállítani hogy ne vegye azt fel?
> 
> Előre is Kösz


Sehogy mindet felveszi vagy próbáld meg S amit a szólót jelöli hogy amit nem akarsz az ne legyen piros és akkor azt nem veszi fel


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

Sziaztok. Valaki tudna segíteni, hogy egy tyros 3 ra , hogy lehetne euro dance packot tenni? mivel lehet átkonvertálni ppi és ppf file-t uvd és uvn file-ra ?


----------



## gerymusic2022 (2022 Május 9)

tiger1974 írta:


> Szia!Én cooledit pro és cakewalk pro progit használokMilyen stilusban és gépen zenélsz?


Szia én Cubase 10.5-öt használok


----------



## gerymusic2022 (2022 Május 9)

Have-rok írta:


> Kedves Anikó! A problémádra a Hangszer Gépkönyv-ek!Fórumban találsz.Ott van feltöltve Dxg-gépkőnyv ha jólemlékszem! A midiszerkesztésre hasznos információkat a Midi zártosztályon találsz Írd be a keresőbe és megtalálod!
> Üdvözlettel.Have-rok!


A gyártó oldalán nézted?


----------



## gerymusic2022 (2022 Június 22)

Ahogy elnézem a topic hozzászólásait, valóban soakt fejlődött a digitális studiózás a DAW szoftverek segítségével. Igaz hogy a hardvereket ez nem pótolja, de akinek nincs helye ezen kütyüknek a Cubase és társai nagy VST parkkal rendelkezik mindenben.


----------

